# how long to wait for race results?



## freddyray (Aug 11, 2008)

what is the usual time? We raced a little over 2 weeks ago and I am sure we were dead last, but we did finish. It was a rough day winds 13-18 gusting to 25, for someone only sailing 2 months and would like to see the results posted.


----------



## duckduckgoose (Sep 4, 2008)

I'd imagine it varies hugely depending on your club. Mine have the results up on the noticeboard within an hour of the committee boat getting back to shore and on their website that night. You'd be best asking someone from your club or whoever was hosting it. 2 weeks sounds excessively long to wait though - go pester to your heart's content


----------



## freddyray (Aug 11, 2008)

not my club, but one that is at the lake I sail at. I just paid my money and raced.


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

Again depends upon the club and to a degree, how orginized they are, what type of race etc. I have seen results online within an hr as mentioned, other times it NEVER gets online. Some races in my YC< have yet to be published from the last 3 seasons! Yet the one BIG race we do, sometimes with in 24 hrs, last year almost 5 days! Way too late especially with no protests. The weekly races results are emailed to folks.

I would call or email someone with that YC to see if results are posted etc in some way shape or form.

marty


----------



## freddyray (Aug 11, 2008)

I have emailed and found that the results for most of the races were given to the webmaster, but he is waiting on the results for the distance race from another person. The distance race is the one we raced in. So they haven't posted any results.


----------



## chucklesR (Sep 17, 2007)

My YC races Memorial Day to September, results don't come out until November. Keep in mind we are staffed by volunteers - as is most likely the race you participated in. If you don't like the speed of service, take the job next time.


----------



## freddyray (Aug 11, 2008)

I realize they are staffed by volunteers. However, the results from the next weeks race have already been posted. If they were not then I would just figure I would have to wait a bit. I come from the cycling community and have put on rides as a volunteer so I know where they are coming from, but when we pay to race we expect results within a reasonable time. It is a trite answer to say do the job yourself next time.


----------



## GoslingNY (Sep 29, 2004)

I run three series for our club and have the results computed and on the website within an hour of receiving them from the RC.

Its really no big deal if you can set up a spreadsheet with ratings and time correction factors if you're using time on time. I plug in start time, individual finish time and then sort on corrected time. Takes about 2 minutes for 12 or so starters.

Cheers,

Mike R



freddyray said:


> I realize they are staffed by volunteers. However, the results from the next weeks race have already been posted. If they were not then I would just figure I would have to wait a bit. I come from the cycling community and have put on rides as a volunteer so I know where they are coming from, but when we pay to race we expect results within a reasonable time. It is a trite answer to say do the job yourself next time.


----------

